# Upgrade to latest freebsd apache problem



## mdudley (Jul 12, 2016)

Please ignore this question. I found the answer and cannot find any way to delete this message.

I just upgraded to the latest FreeBSD, and installed Apache 2.4. I am unable to get the rewrite function to work in the new installation. It seems to be missing the mod_rewrite module, specifically mod_rewrite.so.

How do I get this Apache module installed on FreeBSD?

Thanks,

Marshall


----------



## SirDice (Jul 12, 2016)

Would you mind sharing your solution? Even if was just a minor brain fart on your end. Your answer can help others running into the same issue.


----------

